# chinese herbs and clomid



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

hi there,
does anyone here have any experience of taking chinese medicine whilst on clomid?
I took chinese medicine[ minging stuff!]for a couple of months pre clomid but stopped when i started clomid as my gyny [nhs] said they could interfere.As I have had no success on clomid so far [and am having one of those i'll try anything days] i am thinking of starting them again as im not sure what ive got to lose

vickilouxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I would strongly advise against taking any form of Chinese medicine whilst taking Clomid as they could interfere with one another. I too have taken Chinese medicine but stopped as soon as I was prescribed Clomid since I did not want to risk any adverse side effects from combining the two & also because they may not work well together. Ultimately its your decision but if your consultant has adviced against it (and he presumably is qualified to comment) then I'd take his advice & not combine the two.

How long have you been taking Clomid ? 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

hi minxy,
I have just finished my 5th cycle and got af yesterday-very depressing !
My first cycle was 50mg did not work,
2nd 100mg dh was away- 
3rd plenty     but  bfn,
4th dh had a viral infection  so no bms
5th again plenty  but no bfn

so all in all i console myself with the fact that the odds of success have been rather low!
Now having a month out and hoping the dr. will prescribe some more for a few more months!
vickilouxxx


----------

